# Desert Rose‏ فين ‏



## انت شبعي (8 مايو 2013)

حدش شاف روز يا جدعان ؟
ليها فترة غايبة عن ال forum ‎ و حارمانا من مشاركاتها الجميلة و روحها الحلوة في المنتدى
يا رب تكوني بخير حبيبتي ديزي و تكوني معانا ف اقرب وقت


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 مايو 2013)

*يارب تكون بخير . ونطمن عيها قريب جداً .

شكرا لمحبتك وأفتقادك الجميل ومحبتك الأجمل "ميرا" 

الرب يبارككـ


*​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مايو 2013)

شكرا كريس لافتقادك الجميل
الرب يباركك


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مايو 2013)

ربنا يطمنا عليها وترجع بالف سلامة تانى تنورالمنتدى ​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مايو 2013)

امين رورو
شكرا لافتقادك الجميل
الرب يباركك


----------



## GoGo No Way (8 مايو 2013)

اخر مرة كانت فاتحة كانت امبارح متقلاقوش   

ان شاء الله تكون بخير


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مايو 2013)

شكرا GOGO ‎ انك طمنتنا عليها
الرب يباركك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مايو 2013)

*باذن المسيح تكون كويسة 

ربنا يعوضك يا بنوتة على افتقادك المستمر للاعضاء *


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

شكرا يا قمراية لافتقادك الجميل
ربنا يباركك و يفرحك


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 مايو 2013)

*,.*

آخر مرهـ دخلت كآنت آلنهآردة كمآن مش إمبآرح ^_^
وبإذن ربنآ زمآنهآ دآخلة وتطمنـآ عليهآ بنفسهآ 

*ميرسى ميرآ كآلعآدهـ جميلة بمحبتكـ* 






*.،*​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

ايه دة يعني افتقادي مالوش لزمة 
طيب نو بروبلم
شكرا ايمي لافتقادك الجميل 
الرب يباركك يا غالية


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 مايو 2013)

*,.*

لآ طبعآ حبيبى مفيش إفتقآد مآلوش لآزمة
أى حد بيبعد عن نظرنـآ لآزم نفتقدهـ ... حقيقى إنتِ جميلة وبتعلمينآ بمحبتكـ دى 





*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايه دة يعني افتقادي مالوش لزمة
> طيب نو بروبلم



*ياست البنات انتى مالكيش ذنب

هما اللى بيدخلو انفيزبل و بيدوخونا وراهم .. انا لو منك اطالب بألغاء خاصية الانفيزبل عن كل الاعضاء :yahoo: .. انا بهدى النفوس بس :t33:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ياست البنات انتى مالكيش ذنب
> 
> هما اللى بيدخلو انفيزبل و بيدوخونا وراهم .. انا لو منك اطالب بألغاء خاصية الانفيزبل عن كل الاعضاء :yahoo: .. انا بهدى النفوس بس :t33:*


*ده على اساس انك مكنتيش انفيزبولاية فى يوم من الايام *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ياست البنات انتى مالكيش ذنب
> 
> هما اللى بيدخلو انفيزبل و بيدوخونا وراهم .. انا لو منك اطالب بألغاء خاصية الانفيزبل عن كل الاعضاء :yahoo: .. انا بهدى النفوس بس :t33:*


علمنـآ آلـ أنفزبله وسبقنآ وإشتكى :t33::t33: 





*.،*​​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ده على اساس انك مكنتيش انفيزبولاية فى يوم من الايام *​



*انا ؟؟ ابدًاااااا ولا عمرها حصلت :t33: * *بطلو افترا و ظلم بقا :t33:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مايو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> علمنـآ آلـ أنفزبله وسبقنآ وإشتكى :t33::t33:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه ايوة نظام فيها لاخفيها :t33::t33:*


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

هههههههه
كويس ريحتوا قلبي 
انا اللي بتعلم منكو يا ايمي انتوا اخوات حلوين خالص بجد
اة و انا كمان مش عاجباني حكاية الاينفيزيبل دي يا شقاوة
مستخبين يعني مننا و مش عايزينا نشوفكوا 
انا كمان بهدي النفوس ع فكرة


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا ؟؟ ابدًاااااا ولا عمرها حصلت :t33: * *بطلو افترا و ظلم بقا :t33:*


*ليه يا ظالمة ايون صح مين قال انك كنتى انفيزبولاية قبل كدا 
اكيد مش انتى دى واحدة اسمها شقاوة 
معلشى يا قلبى العتب على النظر بقى *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههه
> كويس ريحتوا قلبي
> انا اللي بتعلم منكو يا ايمي انتوا اخوات حلوين خالص بجد
> اة و انا كمان مش عاجباني حكاية الاينفيزيبل دي يا شقاوة
> ...



*هههههههه المهم اما انا ابقى انفيزبل ابقى استرى عليا و انا هرشيكى متخافيش :t33:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ليه يا ظالمة ايون صح مين قال انك كنتى انفيزبولاية قبل كدا
> اكيد مش انتى دى واحدة اسمها شقاوة
> معلشى يا قلبى العتب على النظر بقى *​



*شوفتى بقا ؟؟؟ اة ياعينى يا شوشو يا غلبانة يا مظلومة :smil12:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *شوفتى بقا ؟؟؟ اة ياعينى يا شوشو يا غلبانة يا مظلومة :smil12:*


*اه  يا حلوة يا منمنة على اخرك يا لوزة *
​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

هههههه رشوة ؟! 
استغفر الله العظيم 
انا ما اقبلش كدا ابدا

هتديني كام بقى
لو مبلغ محترم ممكن اوافق و استر عليكي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اه  يا حلوة يا منمنة على اخرك يا لوزة *
> ​



:new6::new6::new6:​
*قلبى بيقولى اننا بوظنا للبنت موضوعها .. و بكرة روز اما تيجى هتعلقنا او هتعلقنى انا بصفة شخصية .. فهروح استخبى من دلوقتى :t33:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:​
> *قلبى بيقولى اننا بوظنا للبنت موضوعها .. و بكرة روز اما تيجى هتعلقنا او هتعلقنى انا بصفة شخصية .. فهروح استخبى من دلوقتى :t33:*


*لا مش هتتكلم عارفة ليه علشان هى اكبر انفيزبولاية هنا ههههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

و رورو كمان بقت انفيزيبل
دا وباء و تفشى ف البلاد و لا ايه ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> و رورو كمان بقت انفيزيبل
> دا وباء و تفشى ف البلاد و لا ايه ؟



*ايه ده انتى محستيش مدرتيش انها عدوة منتشرة فى المنتدى *
*الظاهر انك معندكيش خلفية ههههههه*​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

ياة يا شقاوة لسة فاكرة دلوقتي انكو بوظتو الموضوع 
لا و مالو يا حبايبي خدو راحتكو ع الآخر البيت بيتكو


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههه رشوة ؟!
> استغفر الله العظيم
> انا ما اقبلش كدا ابدا
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه هكرمشلك 50 .. حلو ؟؟ :t33:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا مش هتتكلم عارفة ليه علشان هى اكبر انفيزبولاية هنا ههههههههه*



*هههههههههههه هى انفيزبلاواية اة .. بس برضه هذا لا يمنع انها مفترية اكتر منى :t33: 
*


انت شبعي قال:


> و رورو كمان بقت انفيزيبل
> دا وباء و تفشى ف البلاد و لا ايه ؟



*دة اللى بيسموه " علمناهم الشحاتة سبقونا ع الابواب " .. كنت الاول انا بس اللى انفيزبل .. انا نورت و هما من يومها مزرعوش ولا اخضرو :t33:*


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

لا يا لمضة ما حستش و لا درتش بالوباء الجديد دا 
قوليلي بقى انتي اينفيزيبولية منذ متى علشان لسة واخدة بالي ناو


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ياة يا شقاوة لسة فاكرة دلوقتي انكو بوظتو الموضوع
> لا و مالو يا حبايبي خدو راحتكو ع الآخر البيت بيتكو



*ياستى انا غلطانة انى بجيبلك زباين فى الموضوع و خليتهولك مليان رغى بدل الفراغ .. اخس عليكى :beee: 

انا هلم بناتى و امشى .. يلا يا بنات على الانفزة .. مالناش عيش فى الموضوع دة *


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *دة اللى بيسموه " علمناهم الشحاتة سبقونا ع الابواب " .. كنت الاول انا بس اللى انفيزبل .. انا نورت و هما من يومها مزرعوش ولا اخضرو :t33:*


*هههههههه اعمل ايه يا بنتى من ساعة ما زرعت مش عارفة احصد 
وبعدين يا شقاوتى انتى منورة واخدة النور كله 
مينفعش كلنا نظهر على الشاشة 
هنعمل ماس كهربائى كدا 
انا خايفة على المنتدى *​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

لا يفتح الله هههههه
مش هرضى بأقل من ورقة ب 200 قولتي ايه ؟ هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لا يا لمضة ما حستش و لا درتش بالوباء الجديد دا
> قوليلي بقى انتي اينفيزيبولية منذ متى علشان لسة واخدة بالي ناو


*هههههههههههههههه انا لمضة ده انا هادية وساكته وصوتى مش بيطلع خالص 
منذ كام شهر كدا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ياستى انا غلطانة انى بجيبلك زباين فى الموضوع و خليتهولك مليان رغى بدل الفراغ .. اخس عليكى :beee:
> 
> انا هلم بناتى و امشى .. يلا يا بنات على الانفزة .. مالناش عيش فى الموضوع دة *


*يلا بينا يا شقاوة وقال ع راى المثل 
من طلع من انفيزبلوه اتقل مقداره *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههه اعمل ايه يا بنتى من ساعة ما زرعت مش عارفة احصد
> وبعدين يا شقاوتى انتى منورة واخدة النور كله
> مينفعش كلنا نظهر على الشاشة
> هنعمل ماس كهربائى كدا
> انا خايفة على المنتدى *​



*يا حنينة :t33:*



انت شبعي قال:


> لا يفتح الله هههههه
> مش هرضى بأقل من ورقة ب 200 قولتي ايه ؟ هههههه


*
200 ؟؟ بين الراشى و المرتشى يفتح الله :t32:

تصبحو على خير بقا *


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

لا تشكري بجد يا شقاوة دا كتير عليا اوي هههههه
بس انتي ما لمتيليش و لا زبون ع فكرة
رورو و ايمي شاركوا م البداية
انتي بس مليتي الموضوع رغي و خلاص ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 
> تصبحو على خير بقا *


*وانت من اهله يا قلبى 
سويت دريمز *​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

بقى انتي لمضة ؟ لا لا حاشا
لا و نعم الهدوء يا رورو تتحسدي بجد هههههه
عايزين تلمو هدمكو و تسيبو البيت يلا مع الف سلامة ما تقطعوش الجوابات بقى ههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

ما تنسيش تاخدي الباب ف ايدك يا بت انتي و هي قبل ما تمشو هههههه


----------



## PoNA ELLY (9 مايو 2013)

*هي تعبانه شويه عندها برد
كلنا نصليلها انشاء الله تخف وتبقي كويسه *​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

سلامتها الف سلامة
ربنا يقومها بالسلامة
شكرا لمرورك بونا
الرب يباركك


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

شوفتو يا شقاوة و يا رورو اهي البنت تعبت ع وشكو الفقري ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> بقى انتي لمضة ؟ لا لا حاشا
> لا و نعم الهدوء يا رورو تتحسدي بجد هههههه
> عايزين تلمو هدمكو و تسيبو البيت يلا مع الف سلامة ما تقطعوش الجوابات بقى ههههههه


لحظى ان كلامك جارح هههههههههه
بتطردينى من موضوعك واسفاه 
لا بقى هقطع كل الجوبات :dance:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> شوفتو يا شقاوة و يا رورو اهي البنت تعبت ع وشكو الفقري ههههههه


رورو مين دى معرفش حد بالاسم ده 
الف سلامة عليها ​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

انا اقصد اقول ما تقطعيش الجوابات يعني ما تنسيش تبعتيلنا جوابات مش ما تقطعيهاش هو فيه جوابات اصلا علشان تقطعيها يا ناصحة هههههه
مش رورو اللي تعبت يا بت انتي هشد ف شعري منك
دي روز اللي تعبانة 
انا بقولك انتي و البت شقاوة ان وشكو الفقري هو سبب تعب البنية
ياااالاهوتي عليكو تعبتوني و جننتوني هههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

يعني باختصار اذا ما كتيش فهمتي المشاركة اللي فوق
بقولكوا ما تقطعوش الجوابات عننا لما تمشو و تلمو هدمكو و ان وشكو الفقري هو اللي ادى الى تعب البت روز
يكش تكونو فهمتو حاجة


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يعني باختصار اذا ما كتيش فهمتي المشاركة اللي فوق
> بقولكوا ما تقطعوش الجوابات عننا لما تمشو و تلمو هدمكو و ان وشكو الفقري هو اللي ادى الى تعب البت روز
> يكش تكونو فهمتو حاجة


*ههههههههههه مين اللى جننك يا قمر قوليلى عليه وانا هتصرف معاه 
ما عاش ولا كان اللى يجننك *​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 مايو 2013)

ميرا الجميلة , اللى قلبها جميل جدا , شكرا ياجميلة على افتقادك الجميل ده ومحبتك , وانك من الاساس بتلاحظى مين غايب وتسألى عنه , ديه بجد محبة عملية فعلا , اشكرك , انا بحاول ادخل كده بسيط , لانى عندى دور برد ليا اسبوعين مش عارفه اخف ( واضح انى محسودة :t33 وكمان بشتغل ساعات زيادة فالاتنين مع بعض , مش عارفه ارتاح علشان اخف , فكل ما ابتدى اخف اروح الشغل اتبهدل تانى , علشان كده بدخل بسيط .

وبشكرك وبشكر كل اللى سألوا عنى وصلولى علشان اخف . 


نقلب بقا على الوش التانى :t33::t33:

الست شقاوة , كبيرة الانفزبوليين فى الشرق الاوسط , علشان ربنا فتحها عليها وبقت بتظهر فى الاعضاء تحت بقا مش عاجبها الانفزبوليين الغلابة امثالى:t33: , هعلقك من شعرك ,بس لما اخف وافضالك :t33::t33:
وانا مفترية  ؟ واكتر منك ؟ طيب  انا هوريكى الافترا :spor2::spor2:


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

سلامتك يا قمر و كويس انك بتطمنينا ع اخبارك و بتدخلي ع قد ما تقدري 
ربنا معاكي و يشفيكي روزا


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

بت يا رورو ما تطيريش البرج الباقي ف نافوخي
انتي عارفة كويس مين اللي جننوني


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> بت يا رورو ما تطيريش البرج الباقي ف نافوخي
> انتي عارفة كويس مين اللي جننوني


انتى مين ومين رورو دى 
النمرة غلط يا عماد :spor2:​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (9 مايو 2013)

المهم يا روز 
انتي عامله ايه دلوقت ؟​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

آه يا مرارتي اللي اتفعت بدري ههههههه
مين عماد دا كمان
اوعى يكون عماد متعب بتاع الاهلي 
لا لحد هنا و ستوب
ما حدش يغلط ف الاهلي ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

*منورة يا احلى روزا 
حمد لله على سلامتك يا قمر *​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> سلامتك يا قمر و كويس انك بتطمنينا ع اخبارك و بتدخلي ع قد ما تقدري
> ربنا معاكي و يشفيكي روزا



الله يسلمك ياجميلة :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> آه يا مرارتي اللي اتفعت بدري ههههههه
> مين عماد دا كمان
> اوعى يكون عماد متعب بتاع الاهلي
> لا لحد هنا و ستوب
> ما حدش يغلط ف الاهلي ههههههه


*مرارتى واتفقعت واهلى 
لا انتى كدا بتغلطى فيا مسمحلكيش 
ههههههههههه*​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 مايو 2013)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> المهم يا روز
> انتي عامله ايه دلوقت ؟​



انا ابتديت اتحسن يابونا , يمكن انهارده اول يوم احس انى اتحسنت فيه 
نشكر ربنا


----------



## Desert Rose (9 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *منورة يا احلى روزا
> حمد لله على سلامتك يا قمر *​



انتى اللى منورة ياقمر :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

طب نقطيني بسكاتك ياختي مش بتقولي انك هادية و ما بتنطقيش اثبتيلنا دا عمليا هههههه
منورة يا روزا معلش يا بنيتي ما رحبتش بيكي الترحيب اللائق اصل عندنا قردتين قصدي بنوتين هنا ف المنتدى يطيرو دما غ بلد ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> طب نقطيني بسكاتك ياختي مش بتقولي انك هادية و ما بتنطقيش اثبتيلنا دا عمليا هههههه
> منورة يا روزا معلش يا بنيتي ما رحبتش بيكي الترحيب اللائق اصل عندنا قردتين قصدي بنوتين هنا ف المنتدى يطيرو دما غ بلد ههههههه


هههههههههههه اتحججى بينا بقى 
ما انا هادية اهوووووووو هو فى اهدى من كدا تانى ياباى على الطمع 
مين القردتين دووووووووول بقى هااااااااا:spor22:​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> طب نقطيني بسكاتك ياختي مش بتقولي انك هادية و ما بتنطقيش اثبتيلنا دا عمليا هههههه
> منورة يا روزا معلش يا بنيتي ما رحبتش بيكي الترحيب اللائق اصل عندنا قردتين قصدي بنوتين هنا ف المنتدى يطيرو دما غ بلد ههههههه



ولا يهمك , دول حسابهم معايا بعدين :t33: دول باخدهم على الخاص وهاتك ياضرب :t33::t33: , هما بس استغلوا دور البرد اللى عندى وواخدين راحتهم


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ولا يهمك , دول حسابهم معايا بعدين :t33: دول باخدهم على الخاص وهاتك ياضرب :t33::t33: , هما بس استغلوا دور البرد اللى عندى وواخدين راحتهم


هههههههههههه احنا فينا من ضرب طب يا دوب الحق اجرى انا بقى ​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

لا ازاي مفيش اهدا منك يا سلالالام لو كل الناس زيك كات خربت طبعا بدون شك ههههههه
القردتين عارفين نفسيهم كويس ههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

هما دول بينفع معاهم الضرب دول عايزين يتحطوا ف قفص حديد و يتقفل عليهم بالمفتاح ههههههه
ايوة يا بت يا رورو انا بقول يا دوب تلحقي تجري احسن روز ناويلك و محضرة منفضة السجاد علشان تضربك بيها ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هما دول بينفع معاهم الضرب دول عايزين يتحطوا ف قفص حديد و يتقفل عليهم بالمفتاح ههههههه
> ايوة يا بت يا رورو انا بقول يا دوب تلحقي تجري احسن روز ناويلك و محضرة منفضة السجاد علشان تضربك بيها ههههههه


انا مشيت من بدرى اصلا انا مش هنا يا روزا ها 
هى حصلت لمنفضىة السجاد شكلك بتعزينى اووووووى 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

و انا عندي اغلى منك بردو دا انتي قردتنا الكبيرة
قصدي قمرتنا الجميلة ههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (9 مايو 2013)

منفضة سجاد ؟ لا مش عندى السلاح ده 
بس هو فيه ضرب وعض وشد شعر , ده انا هكهربهم :t33::t33:


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> منفضة سجاد ؟ لا مش عندى السلاح ده
> بس هو فيه ضرب وعض وشد شعر , ده انا هكهربهم :t33::t33:


الحمد لله مطلعش عندها هيييييييييييه 
اهون عليكى برده يا روز 
كهربى شقاوة وانا لا هههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> و انا عندي اغلى منك بردو دا انتي قردتنا الكبيرة
> قصدي قمرتنا الجميلة ههههههه


ههههههههههه مغسى بكووووووو​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> الحمد لله مطلعش عندها هيييييييييييه
> اهون عليكى برده يا روز
> كهربى شقاوة وانا لا هههههههه​



ايه الندالة ديه ؟:t33: بتبيعى شقاوة ؟ ده هى اللى هتيجى تكهربك 
انتو مش عاملين دويتو مع بعض ؟ يبقا تتكهربو مع بعض :t33::t33:


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

مش كافي يا روز مش هيحوق فيهم
طب ماعندكيش مدفع رشاش او قنبلة موقوتة او اي حاجة من دي ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايه الندالة ديه ؟:t33: بتبيعى شقاوة ؟ ده هى اللى هتيجى تكهربك
> انتو مش عاملين دويتو مع بعض ؟ يبقا تتكهربو مع بعض :t33::t33:


تصدقى انا عاوزة استخبى يجى شهرين كدا 
لحسن لو جت وشافت اللى قولته ده 
هتعلقنى ومش بعيد تنفضنى ههههههههه
حد يخبيبنى منها بقى ​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

العفش 
اجري نامي يا بت انتي
عندك حضانة بكرة الصبح ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> العفش
> اجري نامي يا بت انتي
> عندك حضانة بكرة الصبح ههههههه


ههههههههههه لا انا كبرت على موضوع الحضانة ده 
دخلت المدرسة بقى كبرنا خلاص 
كلها فسواية صغيرة واريحك منى ههههههههه​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

و الفسواية دي امتى ان شاء الله هههههه
اتمنى الفسواية ما تتأخرش عن كدة عشان شديت شعري كله و ما فاضلش غير شعرياية واحدية ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> و الفسواية دي امتى ان شاء الله هههههه
> اتمنى الفسواية ما تتأخرش عن كدة عشان شديت شعري كله و ما فاضلش غير شعرياية واحدية ههههههه


لا خلاص بقى خليلك الشعرايه دى 
علشان لو حد ضيقك تلاقى حاجة تشديها ​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

هههههههه لا و الله فيكي الخير
اصيييييلة من يومك ههههههه
تصبحي ع خير بقى


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههه لا و الله فيكي الخير
> اصيييييلة من يومك ههههههه
> تصبحي ع خير بقى


وانتى من اهل الخير يا قمره ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 مايو 2013)

*,.*

هههههـ عملتوآ آلـ 8 صفحآت دول إمتى بس يآ تحف *^_^*
يلآ أنآ هجيب لبى وفشآرى و آجى أشجع آللعبة آلحلوة  :t33:


*آلمهم نشكر ربنـآ إن روزآ طمنتنآ عليهآ وبقت أحسن دلوقتى* :flowers:






*.،*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2013)

*سلامتك الف سلامه يا رووووز انشالله مووورسى وام احمد وام ايمن وانتى لااااا يا قمررر*


----------



## Desert Rose (9 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> تصدقى انا عاوزة استخبى يجى شهرين كدا
> لحسن لو جت وشافت اللى قولته ده
> هتعلقنى ومش بعيد تنفضنى ههههههههه
> حد يخبيبنى منها بقى ​



محدش يعرف يستخبى من شقاوة , هتجيبك يعنى هتجيبك 
هتتباس يعنى هتتباس :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## Desert Rose (9 مايو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> هههههـ عملتوآ آلـ 8 صفحآت دول إمتى بس يآ تحف *^_^*
> يلآ أنآ هجيب لبى وفشآرى و آجى أشجع آللعبة آلحلوة  :t33:
> ...



عمالين يقطعو فى فروتى ليهم 8 صفحات :t33::t33:
ميرسى ياجميلة , يا توأمتى :flowers::flowers:


----------



## Desert Rose (9 مايو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *سلامتك الف سلامه يا رووووز انشالله مووورسى وام احمد وام ايمن وانتى لااااا يا قمررر*



ههههههههههههههههههه , ضحكتينى 
التلاتة مرة واحدة ؟ 
ميرسى ياجميلة على محبتك :flowers::flowers:


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

هاتي لبك و فشارك و سلطاتك و بابا غنوجك و تعالي يا ايمي 
نتمنى لكي مشاهدة ممتعة


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

امين يا رب امين
يسمع منك ربنا يا بت يا دونا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا بحاول ادخل كده بسيط , لانى عندى دور برد ليا اسبوعين مش عارفه اخف ( واضح انى محسودة :t33 وكمان بشتغل ساعات زيادة فالاتنين مع بعض , مش عارفه ارتاح علشان اخف , فكل ما ابتدى اخف اروح الشغل اتبهدل تانى , علشان كده بدخل بسيط .



*اسبوعين فى دور برد يا ست الدكتورة ؟؟ صحيح باب النجار مخلع .. دة انا فى الاسبوعين دول اخدت دور برد و خفيت و الشمس حرقت جلدى و خفيت و وقعت على وشى و بعالج فى الكدمات دلوقتى :t33: و ادينى قاعدة زى القردة 

مستواكى مش عاجبنى .. فيه مصايب اكتر تقدرى تقعى فيها فى اسبوعين مش دور برد بس :t33: 

سلامتك 
*


Desert Rose قال:


> الست شقاوة , كبيرة الانفزبوليين فى الشرق الاوسط , علشان ربنا فتحها عليها وبقت بتظهر فى الاعضاء تحت بقا مش عاجبها الانفزبوليين الغلابة امثالى:t33: , هعلقك من شعرك ,بس لما اخف وافضالك :t33::t33:
> وانا مفترية  ؟ واكتر منك ؟ طيب  انا هوريكى الافترا :spor2::spor2:



*يا شيخة اقعدى انتى صدقتى انك تعرفى تعمليلى حاجة !! اكمنى غلبانة اليومين دول خلاص بقا هتعيشى عليا :smil13: .. بكرة ربنا يدينى الصحة و اتصرف معاكم .. الصبر جميل :spor22:


يا استاذة ميرا .. اهى بتقولك فطسانة من اسبوعين .. يعنى انا براءة ولا ليا دعوة بيها ولا اعرفها اصلا .. 9 صفحات رغى يا مفتريين و بتقطعو فى فروتى و انا غلبانة على سريرى و ساكتة .. خسئتم :beee:

رورو هانم .. حسابى معاكى بعديــــــــــــــــــن :spor22:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> رورو هانم .. حسابى معاكى بعديــــــــــــــــــن :spor22:*


*شقشوقتى يا قلبى على فكرة هما عاوزين يوقعوا بنا متصدقيش اى حاجة اتقالت امبارح 
دوووووووول كانوا مشربنى حاجة اصفرة علشان اقول كدا *​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 مايو 2013)

> *اسبوعين فى دور برد يا ست الدكتورة ؟؟ صحيح باب النجار مخلع .. دة انا فى الاسبوعين دول اخدت دور برد و خفيت و الشمس حرقت جلدى و خفيت و وقعت على وشى و بعالج فى الكدمات دلوقتى :t33: و ادينى قاعدة زى القردة
> 
> مستواكى مش عاجبنى .. فيه مصايب اكتر تقدرى تقعى فيها فى اسبوعين مش دور برد بس :t33:*



لا هو مفيش باب اصلا , مش بس مخلع , الناس بتفهم الدكاترة غلط , بيفهمونا غلط ياشقاوة :smile01* 

*


> سلامتك



الله يسلمك وسلامتك انتى كمان على الحوداث ديه كلها ولا باب النجار مخلع انتى كمان يا ست الحكيمة :smile01؟





> *يا شيخة اقعدى انتى صدقتى انك تعرفى تعمليلى حاجة !! اكمنى غلبانة اليومين دول خلاص بقا هتعيشى عليا :smil13: .. بكرة ربنا يدينى الصحة و اتصرف معاكم .. الصبر جميل :spor22:*



انا قاعدة صدقينى مش واقفة 
يابنتى انا لو كنت بصحتى كنت نفخت فيكى تطيرى , بس بما انى عندى برد ومش قادرة انفخ ( انا ممكن اكٌح او اعطس :smile02)  هسامحك المرة ديه 
هتنزل المرة ديه , يلا :smile01


----------

